

Freakonomics: The Difference Between Americans and Humans? - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/30/the-difference-between-americans-and-humans/

======
1053r
The NYTimes article is blogspam. The original is at
[http://www.nationalpost.com/Westerners+World+weird+ones/3427...](http://www.nationalpost.com/Westerners+World+weird+ones/3427126/story.html)

